# XM/Sirius Merge?



## digitalbroadcast (Sep 12, 2004)

News Flash: A Sirius/XM Merger?
SkyReport, 1/26/05

Executives from Sirius and XM Satellite Radio have been meeting lately to discuss the possibility of a merger, the New York Post reported today, citing sources close to the matter.

During a conference call with analysts this morning, Sirius CEO Mel Karmazin gave the company line that he could not specifically comment on rumors or speculation. But Karmazin did add that he has only been on the job for eight weeks, and due to the short period of time he has been with Sirius he hasn't yet met with the chairman or CEO of the competing company "mentioned in the article."

The Post said the talks have not advanced far, and executives have not yet discussed price. They also have been weighing any potential antitrust concerns that would arise from a deal, the paper said. And any deal could be a year away, the Post said.

Talks could also develop into how the companies could share technology.


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

According to this from yahoo news, Sirius is saying no such meeting took place.
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...0050126/ap_en_bu/earns_sirius_satellite_radio


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

digitalbroadcast said:


> News Flash: A Sirius/XM Merger?
> SkyReport, 1/26/05
> 
> Executives from Sirius and XM Satellite Radio have been meeting lately to discuss the possibility of a merger, the New York Post reported today, citing sources close to the matter.
> ...


It ain't hapening!


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

This would have about as much chance as D* and E* merging!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I second that.


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like it may happen soon!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't hold your breath.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

The email reads:

---------



> If you are a SIRIUS Stockholder -- VOTE NOW for the merger with XM!
> 
> PLEASE VOTE TODAY!
> 
> ...


----------



## GCanada (Apr 3, 2007)

I got the same email.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

So did I.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

They had advertisements all day on the talk/sports channels too.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

If they let these two merge Dish/Directv should be very pissed they weren't able to merge though I'm glad they didn't.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I hope they don't merge. I enjoy XM programming and think Sirius programming stinks.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

reddice said:


> I hope they don't merge. I enjoy XM programming and think Sirius programming stinks.


I'm also against the merger. I am a dual sub and am enjoying the best of both services.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Then why pay two subscription fees when one lower fee for a merged service would be better? That's just bizarre.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Lord Vader said:


> Then why pay two subscription fees when one lower fee for a merged service would be better? That's just bizarre.


XM and Sirius have already stated, subscribing to everything on XM and everything on Sirius will be $25.90/month, which is the exact same cost as us dual subscribers are paying now. So there is no cost benefit for us.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

And you believe that the cost they quoted way back then is what they're going to actually charge? Good one!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No I don't believe much of anything in the 90 page PDF document, just a propaganda piece to sell the merger, but I really don't think they'll actually lower the price. Personally I'd rather pay $35 or $45/month for what I get now plus the cost of my additional subscriptions if I could retain all the channels I have. Price is not a concern at all for me, content is. I'd pay anything to have access to the content that I have access to now. But you think prices will actually be lower? Good one!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Did I ever say they'd be lower? You should know better than to assume.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

"Then why pay two subscription fees when one lower fee for a merged service would be better?"

Sounds pretty obvious to me.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Nothing unreal exists.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

When in doubt, make no sense. This is the second time I pwned you.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Hardly. That is an impossibility. You're mind is all confused. As usual.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've made myself nothing but clear, you make bleak statements then twist them to meet your agenda to make yourself look good.

BTW - It appears _your_ mind is confused when it comes to spelling.


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

You okay??


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Has there been any news as to whether or not the FCC will allow this to proceed. The 60 day waiting period has expired no?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's been just over a year. Nothing has been decided or announced yet by the Justice Dept., who's supposed to forward their decision to the FCC.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> It's been just over a year. Nothing has been decided or announced yet by the Justice Dept., who's supposed to forward their decision to the FCC.


Right, but after the stockholders gave the ok the DOJ had, I believe, 60 days to make a decision.

hasn't that time passed?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

DOJ can take as much time as they want, truthfully.


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> DOJ can take as much time as they want, truthfully.


your right there!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually there is no set order for FCC and DoJ action. Either could act before the other although traditionally the DoJ acts first.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/sns-ap-sirius-xm-merger,0,6821783.story


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Continue the discussion: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=123710


----------

